# "Kids," by MGMT



## Pip2andahalf (Dec 17, 2008)

This song is sweet even when you're NOT high.

Put on some nice headphones, or crank up the bass in your car, whatever...

It's a great song. Plus, it was from the soundtrack of this INCREDIBLE ski/ snowboard video, which was so incredible to watch high lol


----------



## el shaggy (Dec 17, 2008)

what ski/snoboard film? Those are like my favorite videos. I am always blown away while watching them.


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Dec 19, 2008)

I can't remember the name of it. It was the Red Bull team, I think. I'll go ask my friend on fb and tell you once he reminds me  DEFINITELY a good watch while high. 

Another totally sick ski/ snowboard film to watch while high that has some dank tricks and some sick tracks is called "Ski Porn." It's epic.


----------



## AchillesLast (Dec 19, 2008)

i am obsessed with this song!


----------



## el shaggy (Dec 20, 2008)

I finally listened to this. I recognize it from the local college radio station i listen too. Great track.

Snowboarder and their editors have great taste in music. quirky, not so expected, but great none the less music. 

All of last year's Mack Dawg Production's "Picture This" Soundtrack is phenomenal. The cinematography is to die for aswell.


----------



## skiskate (Dec 21, 2008)

Pip2andahalf said:


> I can't remember the name of it. It was the Red Bull team, I think. I'll go ask my friend on fb and tell you once he reminds me  DEFINITELY a good watch while high.
> 
> Another totally sick ski/ snowboard film to watch while high that has some dank tricks and some sick tracks is called "Ski Porn." It's epic.


Dude are you a skier? You seen the new one claim? Or seven sunny days?


----------



## Vapin&Mokin (Dec 24, 2008)

pretty much any MGMT song is amazing, high or not.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 24, 2008)

I like the soulwax remix of that tune....


----------



## changalang (Dec 24, 2008)

i think "electric feel" is their best song for me. listening to it super stoned is quality.


----------



## changalang (Dec 24, 2008)

the video for electric feel is pretty awesome as well actually..... might be even better on acid but i haven't taken acid so wouldn't know though wish i did.


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Dec 25, 2008)

skiskate said:


> Dude are you a skier? You seen the new one claim? Or seven sunny days?


I LOVE to ski, (I don't know if I'll try skiing high - my room mates do and love it... We'll see.) but I don't do it anywhere NEAR as often as I wish I could. I very rarely get the time, or the funding to go... Hopefully that'll be changing soon. I haven't seen the new one, or seven sunny days...



Vapin&Mokin said:


> pretty much any MGMT song is amazing, high or not.


Definitely. I loved playing this on the big speakers in the concert hall of the theatre I work in - it sounds so sick, and all the stage lights look awesome, and the subs up in the wings fill in the bass so well and it all sounds so fantastic...  And yeah, I mix high!! 



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> I like the soulwax remix of that tune....


Dude, could you post a link?


----------



## skiskate (Dec 25, 2008)

Pip2andahalf said:


> I LOVE to ski, (I don't know if I'll try skiing high - my room mates do and love it... We'll see.) but I don't do it anywhere NEAR as often as I wish I could. I very rarely get the time, or the funding to go... Hopefully that'll be changing soon. I haven't seen the new one, or seven sunny days...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha thats sweet man, riding high is definetly one of the greatest things ever. Especially when im fucking around in the park theres no way I have the balls to hit some of the jumps and rails when im sober, gotta mellow out first. 

Back on topic, electric feel is my other favourite song b MGMT, I just got the new cd so have been listening to that for the last week.


----------



## dos12 (Dec 27, 2008)

the song kids is in the soundtrack for the snowboard movie "that's it that's all" its the greatest movie of its kind..............also another song to listen to immediatly after listening to kids is We own the sky by M83.....EPIC!!!


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Dec 28, 2008)

Electric Feel is pretty sweet. I like MGMT a bunch.


----------



## DWR (Dec 29, 2008)

sounds good


----------



## DWR (Dec 29, 2008)

my god there talented.... i am browsing there songs.... 

bet they got loads of putang


----------



## kattbudamus (Dec 29, 2008)

the name of that snowboard film was (thats it thats all) by the way


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome. Yeah My room mate suggested M83 as well. I'll definitely go check out Electric Feel


----------

